# Best Pain Relief/Joint Supplement for arthritis in elderly pony.



## leanneq (10 March 2014)

Hi,

I am looking for some advice on the best natural pain relief supplement for a pony with arthritis.  Since Xmas time she developed boney changes on her knee and also suffers from very mild arthritis in her back legs.  She is in her early forties now, but otherwise in perfect health and enjoys life.

Just looking for something that will help with the pain as I have noticed the last few mornings she has been stiffer than normal.  Any advice on products you have used with success for similar symptoms would be much appreciated.  Would prefer to try something more natural before having her on bute full time.

Thanks


----------



## Erin (10 March 2014)

Boswellia


----------



## paulineh (10 March 2014)

Turmeric. This works on some horse and not on others . Totally natural and cheap.


----------



## paulineh (10 March 2014)

Erin   What dosage of Boswellia do you use. I have a mare with Navicular and have tried the Turmeric mixture which she is still on but I was thinking of using some thing else too.


----------



## leanneq (10 March 2014)

Thank you - anyone else??


----------



## Erin (10 March 2014)

paulineh said:



			Erin   What dosage of Boswellia do you use. .
		
Click to expand...

 10ml scoop a day for 450kg horse and 15ml for 650kg horse


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 March 2014)

Erin said:



			10ml scoop a day for 450kg horse and 15ml for 650kg horse
		
Click to expand...

Once again check this site out.http://horse-care-and-advice.weebly.com/a.html


----------



## Laurablaurablaurab (10 March 2014)

Pernamax. Absolutely works wonders! Keeps our oldie sound! Easiest to buy it online x


----------



## SaffronWelshDragon (10 March 2014)

I've heard good things about rosehips, I understand that studies in people found a reduction in arthritic pain. Saf has the D&H ones as she's a working veteran.


----------



## twinkle (11 March 2014)

boswellia its amazing! my mare is completly different on the stuff, i get mine from Pegasus health its called Naturesbute i use the powder she has athritis of back and hocks and is litrally bouncing around the field and so willing to ride love the stuff!


----------



## BlackRider (12 March 2014)

TBH at that age I'd just give bute.


----------



## leanneq (14 March 2014)

Thank you for all your suggestions, will give them a try.


----------

